
Om Malik: Windows 95 and the Web made each other a hit - rmason
https://om.co/2020/08/31/25-years-later-the-should-send-windows-95-a-thank-you-card/
======
bradac56
Om Malik is still alive?

Once twit.tv went millennial progressive he kind of just dropped off the face
of the earth.

